# arrow flight



## IBEWdblung (Jan 31, 2007)

Real quick, When i'm shooting from around 35 yards my grouping is good but how ever some arrows are straight and others have an up ward lift on them (why)?


----------



## Sleazy-E (May 13, 2010)

Describe "upward lift." Do you mean the tip is pointed up, or the tail is pointed up?


----------



## IBEWdblung (Jan 31, 2007)

the tip is up


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

It could be how the arrow is hitting the target if you have a field point that slightly blunted or something like that. Are you sure it's the same arrows that are doing it or is it a random event? -Chris


----------



## Sparky360 (Feb 7, 2010)

*tip up*

If they are grouping good it doesn't matter. As long as they are where you were aiming you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## IBEWdblung (Jan 31, 2007)

i don't know if it is the same arrow in a group of 6 arrows all nocks are touching but the tip of 1 is about 1" to 2" higher


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Fletching issue? Do you have a spin tester?


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

or you are torqing the bow at the shot.


----------



## IBEWdblung (Jan 31, 2007)

no spin tester and i don't think i'm torquing


----------



## IBEWdblung (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks guys i just got done shooting my 80 arrows for the day at 50 yd light wind today group good took time on each made sure i followed each arrow much better thanks


----------

